# High Poly vs Cotton Blend RecommendationHi



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi, SO I am new to sublimation so I am trying to get the final touches to my printing business. I am focusing on t shirt printing and I have learned that sublimation only prints on polyester threads. Therefore, can anyone recommend what the lowest percentage polyester they print on without getting a washed out look from only the polyester threads being dyed.

I have a 65/35 hoodie that was dyed using sublimation and looks decent but slightly washed out. I was also wondering if anyone can recommend any short sleeve, long sleeve, and sweatshirts which are high polyester cotton blends. Unfortunately most vendors website I have checked which were referrenced on this site do not allow you to search their site for anything but poly cotton blend (which always seems to just be 50 50) or 100% polyester. So its hard to find any t shirts that have just a little bit of cotton in them since a lot of people I have talked to like a little bit of cotton!

Any help would be appreciated as usual!

Thanks


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

The new Gildian and Hanes performance T's from Sanmar have a nice "T shrt" feel to them. My customers really like them for sublimated logos.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

pmzirkle said:


> The new Gildian and Hanes performance T's from Sanmar have a nice "T shrt" feel to them. My customers really like them for sublimated logos.


Thank you for the reply. 
I purchased a bunch of shirts from blankapparel yesterday to get a feel for the brand I would like to use and I am wondering if your Gildan shirt is the same as this one I ordered:

BlankApparel.com: Gildan G420 4.5 oz. Performance T-Shirt

And here is the sanmar one I think you are referring to

SanMar - Wholesale Imprintable Apparel & Accessories

When I look at Sanmar most of the description matches so maybe their the same?

As for the hanes are you referring to this one?
SanMar - Wholesale Imprintable Apparel & Accessories

I saw that one on blankapparel and past it up because of how shiny the main pic looked but now I might be regretting my choice!!! How would you compare this hanes to the gildan quality since you have seen both? And whwats the darkest you do your subs on in regards to the gildan colors I see on Sanmar.

Sure hope that gildan is the same one i ordered because the names 420000 and g420 are so close its scurry!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I wouldn't go any lower than 65% if you're trying to avoid the very washed out look.

Tultex has a 65/35 blend though most of their colors are on the dark side. 0241TC/Men's Blend Tee TSC Apparel

The Gildan and Hanes Peter mentioned in his post are 100% poly.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

splathead said:


> I wouldn't go any lower than 65% if you're trying to avoid the very washed out look.
> 
> Tultex has a 65/35 blend though most of their colors are on the dark side. 0241TC/Men's Blend Tee TSC Apparel
> 
> The Gildan and Hanes Peter mentioned in his post are 100% poly.


I tried the gildan performance listed above and the white is basically see through lol. Nips showing everywhere hah! Have you tried the hanes ones and if so are the whites just as see through? 

Thanks


----------

